# Temperature Controllers



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Does anyone out there have experience with a depenable single stage temperature controller that has LEDs? I have two (2) titanium 800W heating modules but the controllers (Finnex) would die after about 8 months. I have gone through about 6 of them over the past few years and finally decided to punt. I went for a more costly set (US$125.00 vs. US$27.50) but the problem is they use LCDs and it is difficult as [email protected] to see what is going on as my setup is beneath the aquarium and rather dark. That they do their job should be sufficient but I need the visual and perhaps emotional (irrational?) satisfaction also. I am looking for a 10A rated controller that uses LEDs. I know we do not recommend on the forum so looking for anyone that has experience with them. I see this and it looked promising but it seems to include the heaters also: D-58 Controller by Won Brothers. I just don't want a product that I will have to replace in 6-8 months.

I am using JH800 heaters sold at Aquatic Eco-Systems. The controllers were JTC. I replaced the controllers with TC11s and I am in the market for something of similar caliber/quality.

Thanks


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Not exactly what you mean, but I have a lcd equipped temperature controller to protect me against failing thermostats. It can cut of power to a heater when the temperature goes over a set point. In theory you could use it as a thermostat, but I think that would be overkill.


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you checked out Ranco controllers. They're supposedly industrial quality. Give htem a google search. Lots of reef tanks use them. You can also search reef communities fro Ranco.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.sealifesupply.com/medusa.htm

They use red LEDs.

Among the best around. I've had the PHC-300 for years with no issues.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in the test phase of my DIY heater control. What I used was a electronic floor heat thermostat which is rated for 1800w and runs on 120V. The thermostat comes with a floor probe that I siliconed into an old test vile and put into the tank. The Theremostat is backlit when you hit the display button and also tells you what the actual temp is and what you have it set to. The stat has an indicator of when it's on and to what percentage. I have a cord with plugs attached to the load side of the unit and just plug my heaters into that.
Works good so far (day 2)
It's not a cheap way to go but it looks great. :thumb:


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) My brother uses these on his large tanks (180, 300) & basement pond. Pro-Heat D-58 by Won Bros. "T"


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

trigger said:


> Not exactly what you mean, but I have a lcd equipped temperature controller to protect me against failing thermostats. It can cut of power to a heater when the temperature goes over a set point. In theory you could use it as a thermostat, but I think that would be overkill.


trigger - the LCD was not back-lit and I have the units installed under the tank and wanted units that had a more "vivid" display if you will...one where with a cursory glance you could see On/Off water temp/temp setting.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

moneygetter1 said:


> 8) My brother uses these on his large tanks (180, 300) & basement pond. Pro-Heat D-58 by Won Bros. "T"


I actually purchased the D-58 by Won Brothers. So far so good. I will revisit this post (reminder in Outlook) at the end of february and give an update. Hopefully I will not have had to replace either one by then.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> moneygetter1 wrote:
> My brother uses these on his large tanks (180, 300) & basement pond. Pro-Heat D-58 by Won Bros. "T"
> 
> I actually purchased the D-58 by Won Brothers. So far so good. I will revisit this post (reminder in Outlook) at the end of february and give an update. Hopefully I will not have had to replace either one by then.


 :thumb: Great!! He actually sold me on it (my set-up is a bit smaller). I've run thru a number of different heaters but right now I'm satisfied w/ 2 - 250w heaters running thru a D58 controller from Won Bros. JMPO, "T"


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Well, so far so good. The heaters and controllers are working well together. The only problem I have is that the sensors seem to be off even though though I have them only about 2 inches apart in the sump. One is always reading about 1 degree higher (or lower) than the other. Not much of a difference except that of course it means one will stay on a while longer than the other.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Well, one of the D-58s finally died. The sensor is stuck on 198 degrees! I even put it outside to see if it would make a difference but no luck. I am contemplating just getting two new ones of a different brand or just getting another WON D-58.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been looking into these and they seem to had good reviews :
http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en ... eater.html


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

So far my Jehmco temperature controllers have been working great. I've had two of them in service for about 9 months now.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

jrf said:


> So far my Jehmco temperature controllers have been working great. I've had two of them in service for about 9 months now.


jrf, do you have a single controller with more than one heating element/wand attached to it?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I just have a single heater attached to each controller and each controller on a different tank. However, the controllers will support multiple heaters so long as you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t go beyond the load capacity of the units. In my case, that would be 1800 watts per controller (ETCI-1R).


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

jrf said:


> I just have a single heater attached to each controller and each controller on a different tank. However, the controllers will support multiple heaters so long as you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t go beyond the load capacity of the units. In my case, that would be 1800 watts per controller (ETCI-1R).


Nice. I just ordered the same unit today for my tank. I never thought that I should (or could) combine the elements/wands on the same controller. Now that is has been explained to me it makes sO much sense as both wands/elements will go on and off at the same time. This way no more disparity in temperature readings. And since the unit is of a commercial grade/build I hope it will last longer!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Notrevo said:


> Nice. I just ordered the same unit today for my tank. I never thought that I should (or could) combine the elements/wands on the same controller. Now that is has been explained to me it makes sO much sense as both wands/elements will go on and off at the same time. This way no more disparity in temperature readings. And since the unit is of a commercial grade/build I hope it will last longer!


Yeah, I think that is probably the best way to do it with multiple heaters. Just in case any of the controllers ever fail, I set my heaters to 82 and the controller to 79. Then if I ever see the tank 80 or above, I know I have a controller issue.

Like I said, so far IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve had a good experience with them Ã¢â‚¬â€œ hope you do too.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I just now noticed your lighting requirements (Sorry). The Jehmco controllers are not illuminated or back lit in any way. You may have a hard time seeing them. However, there's not much to look at once you've programmed your set points into the controllers - it's a set it and forget it scenario as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

jrf said:


> I just now noticed your lighting requirements (Sorry). The Jehmco controllers are not illuminated or back lit in any way. You may have a hard time seeing them. However, there's not much to look at once you've programmed your set points into the controllers - it's a set it and forget it scenario as far as I'm concerned.


Indeed. I received my Jehmco yesterday and deployed it in the system this morning. My unit has two receptacles that supports both wands/heaters. It is a robust unit I must admit. Let's see how well it works and how long it lasts. I will miss the nice bright LEDs on the D-58s.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Glad to hear you are fixed up. Jehmco products are good. I have 2 titanium 500w heaters in my 180g with a colony of wc mobas.

I had a Ranco single stage controller that was good for about 3 years and then it stuck on me after a power outtage. Was set at the highest setting like your past one. The only thing that saved my fish was my wife who noticed my Lifegard Big Temp thermometer was at 84 and climbing. I have my Lifegard mounted on the wall about 2' above my tank so I can see it from anywhere in the den.

I bought a Johnson single stage controller and it is good. Had it in operation now for about the same time....3 years....knock on wood.

What I really think would give you a peace of mind would be an Apex controller that can control your lights, heaters, powerheads...........and you can turn on/off equipment from the web. When you temp goes above your settings, let's say 84 degrees, it will text your cell phone. Lots of saltwater reefers are using Apex controllers. Looking at around $800 I think.

Hope this info helps you and others that may be having this issue and concern.


----------

